# None network after fresh install

## sk8harddiefast

Hi. I make a try to put gentoo on my Laptop for second time (and I hope the last). I made a fresh install but after reboot 

```
ifconfig -a 
```

 shows me only loopback. I feel like my Ethernet module is not loaded for some reason and I don't know which is exactly. I know that is Realtek (8105 if I am not wrong). What I should do to make it work? My laptop is a Lenovo p400 touchscreen. Thank's for advanced

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd, run 

```
lspci -k
```

 tell us the exact name of the NIC and what is listed as Driver in use:

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I got it. Says Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E, Kernel driver in use r8169. Now what to do? I used once upon a time gentoo. I remember that then had a Gui installer. From then until now I use FreeBSD. I don't know how Linux works and after all this years, I am starting it from the beginning. I remember on previous setup enp1s0 was automatically loaded. This time doesn't  :Sad:  I remember that I made exactly all handbook said and for now I build a generic kernel will all modules.

----------

## DONAHUE

needs to have support enabled in kernel. how did you make kernel, genkernel or manual? enter chroot, If genkernel: 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 If manual: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

 edit menuconfig to include

```
Device Drivers 

[*] Network device support  --->

[*]   Ethernet driver support  --->

[*]   Realtek devices

<M>     Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support
```

 recompile, recopy, reboot

----------

## sk8harddiefast

After

```
make

make modules_install

make install
```

I copy my bzimage to /boot and rename it as vmlinuz-3.12.13-gentoo

I run

```
mount /boot

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Rebooted but nothing changed  :Sad: 

I remember that during install my kernel was the simple generic. to build it I run:

```
emerge genkernel

genkernell all
```

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Οk. I made it using

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

But tells me eth0 instead of enp1s0.

PS. Now eth0 works and I am connected to internet but why is not telling enp1s0?

PS2: Thank's alot! Gentoo is really hard but at least forum is friendly and helps!

----------

## DONAHUE

keep an eye on the name it may change

current default is the longer en... name assigned by udev. udev is supposed to change the kernel assigned name which is eth0 .. eth1 .. etc

theoretically you had to take action to prevent udev renaming so there is a mystery still

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. And one last question. My static ip works perfect but takes too long to bring up interface on boot. Why?

----------

## DONAHUE

how long is too long?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

About 30 seconds but I have a strange activity. After 

```
rc-update add udev boot
```

 now boots as enp1s0 almost immediately but as dhcp. Seems like ignores my static ip   :Question: 

----------

## Hu

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> About 30 seconds but I have a strange activity. After 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add udev boot
> ```
> ...

 What configuration directives do you have for interface enp1s0?

----------

## DONAHUE

you deleted symlink /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and created /etc/init.d/net.enp1s0?

```
cd /etc/init.d

rm net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net./enp1s0
```

edited /etc/conf.d/net to globally replace eth0 with enp1s0 ?

if above are done and problems persist post  /etc/conf.d/net

----------

